
The Only Thing You Need To Do To Be Great At Networking (w Infographic) - nlwhittemore
http://blog.assetmap.com/2011/01/networking/the-only-thing-you-need-to-do-to-be-great-at-networking/
======
solipsist
Link to infograph: [http://blog.assetmap.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/01/Secretof...](http://blog.assetmap.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/01/SecretofNetworking.png)

------
Swizec
Actually it's even simpler than that.

Express _interest_

That's all you need. Go up to a person and say Hi. Then express genuine
interest in what they have to say, or at least fake it well enough.

Then don't make the mistake I usually make, _don't stop being interested_.
Everything a deep and long-lasting networking connection is, is the fact you
actively kept in touch.

Yes, we're engineers, no this isn't easy. But you just have to do it.

/me should really start making a habit of keeping in touch

~~~
ams6110
When someone I've never met seems overly interested in me for no particularly
obvious reason I'm suspicious.

~~~
Swizec
I meant more along the lines of actually listening to what they're saying and
responding in a proper manner.

Rather than the usual "Ahuh, ok great, here's what I do and what my startup is
_talks for 10+ minutes without stopping_ "

I think you could also say it as "Be friendly"

